# Camp Bell Tree 2021 Has Started (And Has Now Ended)



## Jeremy (Aug 8, 2021)

*Update August 30th 2021: The event has now ended! Thanks for participating! You can read the closing ceremony here.
*




Wow! You've all been quite busy in our previous Bulletin Board thread while we've been getting things ready for Camp Bell Tree. We're glad you're excited and thank you for being so patient today. Finally, without further ado, our first camp event Camp Bell Tree has started!

You'll see a brand new section on the forum dedicated to the event. Get started in the Welcome to Camp Bell Tree thread here.

Camp Bell Tree is divided into five cabins, so you'll need to opt-in to the event so we can assign you to a cabin. If you still need to opt-in, don't worry, you can join at any time. Go to Preferences and select "Opted In" in the Camp Bell Tree field. You will then be put into one of the cabins once we see you on the waiting list.




*Good luck to you and your cabin!*

Special thanks to the TBT staff who made up our biggest event team ever!

Event Management and Planning: Jeremy, Chris
Activities Hosts: Mairmalade, Kaiaa, Chris, Mistreil, Mick, dizzy bone, Oblivia, pandapples, Pyoopi
Cabin Leaders: Mairmalade, Kaiaa, Mistreil, Laudine, Mick, NefariousKing, dizzy bone, LaBelleFleur, pandapples, Pyoopi, Justin, Thunder
Main Banner Art: dizzy bone
Activities Banner Art: Laudine, dizzy bone, Thunder, Pyoopi, Mick, Mistreil, NefariousKing,
Statue Art: Mick
Map Art: Chris
Stamp Card Art: Pyoopi
Plush Collectibles: Laudine
Oarfish and Jellyfish Collectibles: Mistreil
Pearl Collectible: Thunder
Camp Bell Tree 2021 Patch Collectible: NefariousKing
Greenwood Glow Backdrop: Pyoopi
Picturesque Peak Backdrop: Thunder
Reef Reverie Backdrop: Mistreil
Ocean Game: Mistreil
Camp Helper: Murray
Technical Setup: Jeremy, Oblivia


----------



## Lancelot (Aug 8, 2021)

Cabin 5 definitely has that chappie that peed in a bottle so they didn’t miss the restock


----------



## King koopa (Aug 8, 2021)

Awesome! Good job with the event everyone! Now I'm going to my cabin now


----------



## Firesquids (Aug 8, 2021)

Wooo! Here we go cabin five let's do this thing!


----------



## Merielle (Aug 8, 2021)

Ahhhh I'm so hyped!!  We've got this, Cabin 5!


----------



## xara (Aug 8, 2021)

Lancelot said:


> Cabin 5 definitely has that chappie that peed in a bottle so they didn’t miss the restock



we have WHAT


----------



## S.J. (Aug 8, 2021)

That banner art is so lovely. ❤


----------



## Aliya (Aug 8, 2021)

So excited! I still haven’t been assigned a cabin yet though


----------



## JellyBeans (Aug 8, 2021)

glad i'm still awake to catch the launch!! time to go look through the boards and prepare to win, cabin 3


----------



## tessa grace (Aug 8, 2021)

Alrighty cabin 5!!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 8, 2021)

It's finally here! Everybody calm down!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 8, 2021)

I feel compelled to get the Dino plush lol


----------



## Venn (Aug 8, 2021)

Here we go, Cabin 4!


----------



## _Donut_ (Aug 8, 2021)

Those collectibles omgg


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 8, 2021)

As I said, I'm staying up the night (UTC+1). Anyone wants to go stargazing after we settle down? No matter the cabing you belong to, let's start this adventure all together! 


p.s. Do NOT bring out the smuggled beer yet, I beg you. I rather not use my mosquito pocket bazooka on the very first night...


----------



## TheDuke55 (Aug 8, 2021)

GuerreraD said:


> As I said, I'm staying up the night (UTC+1). Anyone wants to go stargazing after we settle down? No matter the cabing you belong to, let's start this adventure all together!
> 
> 
> p.s. Do NOT bring out the smuggled beer yet, I beg you. I rather not use my mosquito pocket bazooka on the very first night...


I'll bring the s'mores!


----------



## Megaroni (Aug 8, 2021)

GuerreraD said:


> As I said, I'm staying up the night (UTC+1). Anyone wants to go stargazing after we settle down? No matter the cabing you belong to, let's start this adventure all together!
> 
> 
> p.s. Do NOT bring out the smuggled beer yet, I beg you. I rather not use my mosquito pocket bazooka on the very first night...


How can I get myself a mosquito pocket bazooka


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 8, 2021)

I’ll bring the 7 layer dip, chips and beer!


----------



## King koopa (Aug 8, 2021)

DaCoSim said:


> I’ll bring the 7 layer dip, chips and beer!


But I can't legally drink ☹
But I can have chips and dip though


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 8, 2021)

what cabin am I in?? I'm having second thoughts abt bunking with kapp'n


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 8, 2021)

I'm taking the time to have a look at everything the event has to offer and the rules to follow. I'm already having fun playing the Go Fish minigame made by the wonderful Mistreil! I noticed Chris has a high score of 5 267 while Mistreil has a high score of 69. Nice.


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 8, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> But I can't legally drink ☹
> But I can have chips and dip though


I’ll bring root beer too for those underage!!!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2021



Shellzilla said:


> I'm taking the time to have a look at everything the event has to offer and the rules to follow. I'm already having fun playing the Go Fish minigame made by the wonderful Mistreil! I noticed Chris has a high score of 5 267 while Mistreil has a high score of 69. Nice.


Where is this????


----------



## TheDuke55 (Aug 8, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> But I can't legally drink ☹
> But I can have chips and dip though





DaCoSim said:


> I’ll bring root beer too for those underage!!!


What the scoutmaster doesn't know won't hurt them. Let's raid the kitchen and take all the pudding cups.


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 8, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> What the scoutmaster doesn't know won't hurt them. Let's raid the kitchen and take all the pudding cups.


Yesssssss!!!!!!!! Pudding until we’re sick!!!!


----------



## Valzed (Aug 8, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> what cabin am I in?? I'm having second thoughts abt bunking with kapp'n



I was wondering the same thing as @xSuperMario64x. How do I find out what cabin I'm in? Thanks!


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 8, 2021)

megantron said:


> How can I get myself a mosquito pocket bazooka



Uh, what? What are you talking about? I have no idea, never heard of such a thing, ha ha ha...

(Hey, psst! Go talk to Redd by the ginkgo-pattern stump).


----------



## Megaroni (Aug 8, 2021)

Valzed said:


> I was wondering the same thing as @xSuperMario64x. How do I find out what cabin I'm in? Thanks!


I think we have to wait for it to load or something. They said it should show up about an hour after you log on, but for me it's been 3 hours lol. Staff is probably busy though so it makes sense


----------



## Valzed (Aug 8, 2021)

megantron said:


> I think we have to wait for it to load or something. They said it should show up about an hour after you log on, but for me it's been 3 hours lol. Staff is probably busy though so it makes sense


Ah, okay. Thank you for letting me know! I'm sorry you still don't know what cabin you're in. I hope we both find out soon.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Aug 8, 2021)

Valzed said:


> I was wondering the same thing as @xSuperMario64x. How do I find out what cabin I'm in? Thanks!


If you opted in later than others I am guessing it just takes some time to load/select your cabin. I opted in pretty early on so that's what I think it might be.


----------



## Coach (Aug 8, 2021)

megantron said:


> I think we have to wait for it to load or something. They said it should show up about an hour after you log on, but for me it's been 3 hours lol. Staff is probably busy though so it makes sense


The cabin leaders must still be fighting over us!


----------



## Valzed (Aug 8, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> If you opted in later than others I am guessing it just takes some time to load/select your cabin. I opted in pretty early on so that's what I think it might be.


I opted in the day the Direct was posted. It was a few hours after the post was made but the same day.


----------



## Pintuition (Aug 8, 2021)

Valzed said:


> I opted in the day the Direct was posted. It was a few hours after the post was made but the same day.


I’m in the same boat, signed up right after it was posted. I’m glad I’m not the only one. I’m sure everything will be worked out soon!!


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop (Aug 8, 2021)

Is it too late to join? (this sounds like it could be fun! It's okay if it's too late! just wanted to see) ☺


----------



## Valzed (Aug 8, 2021)

Pintuition said:


> I’m in the same boat, signed up right after it was posted. I’m glad I’m not the only one. I’m sure everything will be worked out soon!!


I'm sure our cabin leaders will come looking for us soon... at least I hope....


----------



## neoratz (Aug 8, 2021)

i just got home from a convention and i'm so excited to join!!! :D thank you for the event!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 8, 2021)

Ah, glad to see I didn’t miss the start of the event (by too much).


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 8, 2021)

Some people may have opted in a while ago, but still aren't assigned a cabin. I'm looking into this, so hopefully we can get it working for all of you soon!


----------



## Emolga59 (Aug 8, 2021)

Ooh this seems like fun!


----------



## DaisyFan (Aug 8, 2021)

Let's go camping! Good luck everyone and I am heading to Cabin 5!


----------



## glow (Aug 8, 2021)

woo

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2021

soz hit the post button too quick but woo gimme that clownfish asap


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 8, 2021)

Jeremy said:


> Some people may have opted in a while ago, but still aren't assigned a cabin. I'm looking into this, so hopefully we can get it working for all of you soon!


Update: you should be in your cabins now! It turns out people who coincidentally got assigned to the same cabin number as the team number from last event had this happen.

For those of you who opted-in in the last few hours, you'll be assigned to a cabin shortly.


----------



## DragonAceSg7 (Aug 8, 2021)

First time doing an event like this, here's hoping I don't mess up


----------



## amylase (Aug 8, 2021)

Woot woot.


----------



## King koopa (Aug 8, 2021)

Valzed said:


> I was wondering the same thing as @xSuperMario64x. How do I find out what cabin I'm in? Thanks!


Oh hey we're in the same cabin!


----------



## Valzed (Aug 8, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Oh hey we're in the same cabin!


Yay! I have my cabin number! I'm glad we're in the same cabin. Go Cabin 4!


----------



## amylase (Aug 8, 2021)

How do I find out which cabin I'm in?


----------



## MissMouse (Aug 8, 2021)

Hello Cabin 1 members!!


----------



## Thunder (Aug 8, 2021)

amylase said:


> How do I find out which cabin I'm in?



it'll show up on your profile page or underneath your profile when you post.


----------



## Red Cat (Aug 9, 2021)

Emolga59 said:


> Ooh this seems like fun!


Yay! You're in Cabin 1! My prayers have been answered. Cabin 1 is going to be unstoppable.


----------



## Emolga59 (Aug 9, 2021)

Red Cat said:


> Yay! You're in Cabin 1! My prayers have been answered. Cabin 1 is going to be unstoppable.


Uhh what do you mean??? But thank you LOL


----------



## porkpie28 (Aug 9, 2021)

I am looking forward to it sorry to be a pain is there going to be any games to play like the last event


----------



## CozyVillager (Aug 9, 2021)

Hey everyone! I opted in last minute! This is my first time participating in a Bell Tree event, so I'm going to try my best!


----------



## DragonAceSg7 (Aug 9, 2021)

I am so very confused, I have a cabin now, but how do we play?  If I've missed the rules please direct me towards them.   I found my cabin and did go to the main page, still confused but getting help from them.


----------



## Red Cat (Aug 9, 2021)

Emolga59 said:


> Uhh what do you mean??? But thank you LOL


You racked up a ton of points for the Jolly Redds in the BTWC, so I'm assuming you're going to do the same for Cabin 1


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 9, 2021)

Hi everyone,

If you saw a red notice about resetting your password today, this was a mistake, so you can ignore it. I was previously using the token currency to flag accounts that needed password resets and forgot to disable the message before we repurposed the currency into campfire tokens. Anyone with over 3 campfire tokens would have seen this.


----------



## Newbiemayor (Aug 9, 2021)

Jeremy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> If you saw a red notice about resetting your password today, this was a mistake, so you can ignore it. I was previously using the token currency to flag accounts that needed password resets and forgot to disable the message before we repurposed the currency into campfire tokens. Anyone with over 3 campfire tokens would have seen this.


Ah...I see. Well I needed to update my password anyway lol Though I do wonder if/where we're supposed to be seeing a campfire token counter?


----------



## xxcodexx (Aug 10, 2021)

ok im new to this whole game, how do i get into my cabin?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 10, 2021)

xxcodexx said:


> ok im new to this whole game, how do i get into my cabin?


You’ve already opted in, so you should be assigned a cabin shortly. There is no estimated time frame, but it should be fairly soon.


----------



## xxcodexx (Aug 10, 2021)

i think theyve fallen asleep at camp LOL! or *my hope* is that the cabins are all full of folks playing so theres no room left


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 10, 2021)

Whoa, the moment I logged in I immediately noticed the colour bars in everyone's cabin!   This looks so nice!

(And nobody chose an orange colour, that's always a win...)


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Aug 10, 2021)

This is going to be great!


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 10, 2021)

Does anyone know how to see how many campfire tokens we have? I just purchased a blue jellyfish but couldn’t see how many I had, but it went through. I can’t see a counter for those like I do the other tokens. Maybe I’m missing something.

EDIT: Never mind. I see a counter for them now. I don’t know if it just appeared or if I’ve overlooked them before.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 10, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> Does anyone know how to see how many campfire tokens we have? I just purchased a blue jellyfish but couldn’t see how many I had, but it went through. I can’t see a counter for those like I do the other tokens. Maybe I’m missing something.
> 
> EDIT: Never mind. I see a counter for them now. I don’t know if it just appeared or if I’ve overlooked them before.


They were hidden in some spots, but that's fixed now.


----------



## Holla (Aug 10, 2021)

I just caved and burned 220 bells to make my user title match my team colour again for this event. I can't wait to see what everyone's cabin names end up being.


----------



## Meadows (Aug 10, 2021)

Will we be switching areas at some point during the event?

Like right now we're in the mountain area, but will we get to switch to the forest area or the other one to start earning those tokens too? I'm not in a rush, I want nore noubtain tokens, I'm just curious.

I'd assume so because of the badges.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 10, 2021)

Meadows said:


> Will we be switching areas at some point during the event?
> 
> Like right now we're in the mountain area, but will we get to switch to the forest area or the other one to start earning those tokens too? I'm not in a rush, I want nore noubtain tokens, I'm just curious.
> 
> I'd assume so because of the badges.


I think Cabins will switch places throughout the event. Cabin 5 is in the Ocean currently.


----------



## Meadows (Aug 10, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> I think Cabins will switch places throughout the event. Cabin 5 is in the Ocean currently.


Thank you!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 10, 2021)

I'VE BEEN ON VACATION WHAT DID I MISS?


----------



## Meadows (Aug 10, 2021)

Will we be able to earn 10 more mountain tokens or is 40 the max we can earn?


----------



## Chris (Aug 11, 2021)

Meadows said:


> Will we be switching areas at some point during the event?
> 
> Like right now we're in the mountain area, but will we get to switch to the forest area or the other one to start earning those tokens too? I'm not in a rush, I want nore noubtain tokens, I'm just curious.
> 
> I'd assume so because of the badges.


Yes, you will switch areas every Sunday. By the end of the event all cabins will have visited all three regions.



Meadows said:


> Will we be able to earn 10 more mountain tokens or is 40 the max we can earn?


If you fully participate in every event in the Mountain/Woodland/Ocean areas then you will receive 50* of that region's local tokens. This is enough for two of that location's plush. You can also convert them to campfire tokens if you are not interested in the local plush or having multiples of it. See this post to learn how to convert local tokens to campfire tokens.

_*this number does not include the additional 8 tokens awarded for Cabin Favourites._


----------



## Meadows (Aug 11, 2021)

Chris said:


> Yes, you will switch areas every Sunday. By the end of the event all cabins will have visited all three regions.
> 
> 
> If you fully participate in every event in the Mountain/Woodland/Ocean areas then you will receive 50* of that region's local tokens. This is enough for two of that location's plush. You can also convert them to campfire tokens if you are not interested in the local plush or having multiples of it. See this post to learn how to convert local tokens to campfire tokens.
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 11, 2021)

I like the clownfish react. I didn’t notice it until recently, but it’s a nice touch! I saw the bee react as well.
View attachment 390623


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 12, 2021)

I have a question, please. Since a few rewards are a team effort, is there anywhere where we can see our cabin's total tokens? I'd like to know how far we are from unlocking the backgrounds, finding the statue pieces and etc.


----------



## Chris (Aug 12, 2021)

GuerreraD said:


> I have a question, please. Since a few rewards are a team effort, is there anywhere where we can see our cabin's total tokens? I'd like to know how far we are from unlocking the backgrounds, finding the statue pieces and etc.


There isn't a way for you to view how many regional tokens your team has. Staff can't see that either; only Jeremy can!


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 12, 2021)

Chris said:


> There isn't a way for you to view how many regional tokens your team has. Staff can't see that either; only Jeremy can!



... God's privileges, really?  Totally going at it with that omniscience thing.
Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Holla (Aug 12, 2021)

GuerreraD said:


> ... God's privileges, really?  Totally going at it with that omniscience thing.
> Thanks for letting us know.



He is the camp god.


----------



## jadetine (Aug 14, 2021)

I just wanted to thank @Jeremy @Chris @Oblivia and the crew for the phenomenal planning and execution of this event. I'm particularly impressed with the design of the point structure and the rotation of events; it is very well-timed and the difficulty level is enough to ensure that everyone can get something for just trying, but not so easy that they can get everything. The division of cabins is also interesting and I don't know if it was just luck that we had a few strong artists and long time veterans who know the site well. Just... thanks!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 15, 2021)

I got an event reward but, I have no clue what it is


----------



## S.J. (Aug 15, 2021)

- @Cosmic-chan 

Deleted what I wrote because it had to do with an activity, but I'm fairly sure you saw it lol


----------



## Newbiemayor (Aug 15, 2021)

Cosmic-chan said:


> I got an event reward but, I have no clue what it is


It was probably count in the bottle but you can check your recent transactions. I was confused too


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 15, 2021)

Cosmic-chan said:


> I got an event reward but, I have no clue what it is


I may be wrong, but it might be one of the awards from that Ocean event — without getting too specific out of respect, because some cabins haven’t been to the Ocean yet!


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 15, 2021)

Cosmic-chan said:


> I got an event reward but, I have no clue what it is



Count Inside the Bottle tokens and the bonus token from the daily ocean event were sent out that way (instead of using our normal green reaction to reward currency). Check your transaction log for more details.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Aug 16, 2021)

Out of curiosity what happens if someone wins multiple cabin favourites / contest rounds?
I believe you can only have one rainbow jelly, so in those cases will the jelly go to 2nd place or will there just... not be any?​


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 16, 2021)

Sheep Villager said:


> Out of curiosity what happens if someone wins multiple cabin favourites / contest rounds?
> I believe you can only have one rainbow jelly, so in those cases will the jelly go to 2nd place or will there just... not be any?​


They will still get the rainbow jellyfish, but it will say multiple events in the message. I wouldn't describe it as one not being rewarded, because someone will still receive the collectible, just for two events. We took this into consideration when deciding how many should be given out overall.


----------



## Bluebellie (Aug 24, 2021)

For those who won multiple oarfish pieces, will the pieces be random? 

Will we have options of choosing the parts. For example a head , body, tail. Or might we be stuck with 3 heads, or two tails ,etc.


----------



## Venn (Aug 24, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> For those who won multiple oarfish pieces, will the pieces be random?
> 
> Will we have options of choosing the parts. For example a head , body, tail. Or might we be stuck with 3 heads, or two tails ,etc.



I believe the first will be the head.
The rest will be in order and I'm assuming the 2nd would be tail to give a complete look.
Any more than 3 will be an extra body piece.


----------



## .MOON. (Aug 24, 2021)

Venn said:


> I believe the first will be the head.
> The rest will be in order and I'm assuming the 2nd would be tail to give a complete look.
> Any more than 3 will be an extra body piece.


I was curious about this too because it would be unfortunate to get the same pieces or a head and a body. Hopefully this is how the pieces are distributed.


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> For those who won multiple oarfish pieces, will the pieces be random?
> 
> Will we have options of choosing the parts. For example a head , body, tail. Or might we be stuck with 3 heads, or two tails ,etc.


They are not random. We will send out the oarfish pieces in the correct order. If you won more than three pieces you will receive extra belly pieces to create a longer oarfish.


----------



## Sweetley (Aug 24, 2021)

Question: If we have Tokens left at the end which we can't trade in for any collectibles, will they just expire or will there be another option to trade them in (like for TBT etc.)?


----------



## DevilBunny (Aug 27, 2021)

Jeremy said:


> Update: you should be in your cabins now! It turns out people who coincidentally got assigned to the same cabin number as the team number from last event had this happen.
> 
> For those of you who opted-in in the last few hours, you'll be assigned to a cabin shortly.


Im new here. Pls help me opt in, cabin


----------



## Bluebellie (Aug 27, 2021)

DevilBunny said:


> Im new here. Pls help me opt in, cabin


Hi! Welcome! If you click preferences, there’s a section that says Camp Bell Tree, underneath click where it says opt in.


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 28, 2021)

DevilBunny said:


> Im new here. Pls help me opt in, cabin



But the event finishes tomorrow... So sad for you to arrive this late, it has been so much fun!   I still hope you can participate in some activities yet! Good luck!


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 28, 2021)

DevilBunny said:


> Im new here. Pls help me opt in, cabin


There most likely will be events and other fun activities in the future you’ll be able to participate in.


----------



## S.J. (Aug 28, 2021)

DevilBunny said:


> Im new here. Pls help me opt in, cabin


Aaah, I’m sorry you’ve missed out on this event, but don’t worry as there will be plenty of future events! 

Welcome to TBT though! 

We have an *Introduction Board* where you can make a thread to introduce yourself if you like! I love to hear from new members which Animal Crossing game they’re playing, how long they’ve been playing and who their favourite villagers are. It’s also a good place to meet members, and ask questions about different areas of the site, if you’re not sure where to start.  Hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## tessa grace (Aug 29, 2021)

Scrapper said:


> Question: If we have Tokens left at the end which we can't trade in for any collectibles, will they just expire or will there be another option to trade them in (like for TBT etc.)?


I am also wondering about this. When do things in the shop/tokens expire?


----------



## Chris (Aug 29, 2021)

Scrapper said:


> Question: If we have Tokens left at the end which we can't trade in for any collectibles, will they just expire or will there be another option to trade them in (like for TBT etc.)?





thetessagrace said:


> I am also wondering about this. When do things in the shop/tokens expire?


We will publicly announce when we intend to close the shop and what to do with any leftover currency in the Closing Ceremony thread. This thread is typically posted in the Bulletin Board within a day or so of a large event ending.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 29, 2021)

Is there going to be a specific order of when collectibles will be sent out announced, or will it be all together? (Oar pieces, pearl, rainbow jelly, etc.)?


----------



## Chris (Aug 29, 2021)

Jacob said:


> Is there going to be a specific order of when collectibles will be sent out announced, or will it be all together? (Oar pieces, pearl, rainbow jelly, etc.)?


Typically we send event prizes out all at once at the time the Closing Ceremony goes up.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 29, 2021)

praying for the oars to land behind the pearl in display order


----------



## Foreverfox (Aug 29, 2021)

LambdaDelta said:


> praying for the oars to land behind the pearl in display order


Same here. Fingers crossed! For that and for the pearl lol


----------



## King koopa (Aug 29, 2021)

Well even though we all know that the buzzy Bees definitely lost, I still hope I get something for trying


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 29, 2021)

LambdaDelta said:


> praying for the oars to land behind the pearl in display order


so we have confirmation that this will be reversed, but it's fine. I already got this new order worked out

and if it turns out the polis don't win, then I think I can work something out from this too


----------



## Meadows (Aug 29, 2021)

Thanks for the festivities to those who hosted this.


----------



## amemome (Aug 29, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Well even though we all know that the buzzy Bees definitely lost, I still hope I get something for trying


I was on the losing team for TBTWC (go
 blue's clues!! ride or die!)! If I remember correctly, we got some TBT bells.


----------



## Sophie23 (Aug 30, 2021)

When does the Camp Bell Tree event end?


----------



## Bluebellie (Aug 30, 2021)

Sophie23 said:


> When does the Camp Bell Tree event end?


It ended yesterday.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 31, 2021)

how will we know if we get oarfish pieces?


----------



## Sheep Villager (Aug 31, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> how will we know if we get oarfish pieces?



There should be a thread in the Evergreens section with the results - at least that's how it worked for my cabin.​


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 31, 2021)

amemome said:


> I was on the losing team for TBTWC (go
> blue's clues!! ride or die!)! If I remember correctly, we got some TBT bells.


I was also on the losing team, I felt so bad that I couldn't be of more help but I was super busy w school at the time


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 31, 2021)

This is weird..my team legit won :]


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 1, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I was also on the losing team, I felt so bad that I couldn't be of more help but I was super busy w school at the time



Don’t sweat it. I personally thought you helped out a lot and your entries definitely showed when you had time, you poured an outstanding amount of effort and love into your entries ☺. Thank you for what you could do . I felt bad for not being able to help more with the riddles and by the time i got up, i think most of the team had decided the answers for the homework too.


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 1, 2021)

A question! I've just bought two raffles tickets with the two campfire tokens I had left, but how do I use them? Putting them to show in my lineup, or what? Are they accounted for just being in my inventory?


----------



## Dio (Sep 1, 2021)

GuerreraD said:


> A question! I've just bought two raffles tickets with the two campfire tokens I had left, but how do I use them? Putting them to show in my lineup, or what? Are they accounted for just being in my inventory?


they just have to be in your inventory no need to do anything else. good luck!


----------



## Datchickuenvy (Sep 1, 2021)

Hi  everyone, I have some questions when does the new event start ? how do I join/participate and when will I be assigned a cabin?


----------



## lieryl (Sep 1, 2021)

Datchickuenvy said:


> Hi  everyone, I have some questions when does the new event start ? how do I join/participate and when will I be assigned a cabin?






this event is over and we don’t know if there will be a repeat next year yet.


----------



## Oblivia (Sep 1, 2021)

Datchickuenvy said:


> Hi  everyone, I have some questions when does the new event start ? how do I join/participate and when will I be assigned a cabin?


Camp Bell Tree 2021 has ended, and we haven't yet announced our next official site event. I can see that you've opted-in, but unfortunately we can't assign you a cabin as the event has already concluded. Our next camp event will likely take place in summer of 2023.

However, we're a pretty event-happy community, so I'd expect we'll throw something together before _too_ long! I'd suggest watching The Bulletin Board forum via the Watch button at the top of the board, or by clicking here. That way you'll receive an email notification the next time we announce an official event.

In the meantime, I've removed the 'Waiting for Cabin' tag on your profile so there's no further confusion.


----------



## Datchickuenvy (Sep 1, 2021)

Thank you for the input . I know the event ended I've been watching the thread. I was just curious to when there was another one.  Thank you for the response .


----------



## Bluebellie (Sep 3, 2021)

Datchickuenvy said:


> Thank you for the input . I know the event ended I've been watching the thread. I was just curious to when there was another one.  Thank you for the response ☺.


This particular event won’t be here again it seems for a while, but I’m sure there will be other different site events that are just as fun


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 5, 2021)

Today is the raffles, right?  Good luck everyone! I don't think my two tickets are going to do much for me, but anyway...


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 5, 2021)

Good luck to everyone participating in the raffles. I’m glad I could use my last 13 tickets.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 5, 2021)

I have seven tickets for the jelly raffle.  Looking forward to seeing who wins the raffles.


----------



## Merielle (Sep 5, 2021)

Good luck to everybody who entered the raffles!  I'm looking forward to seeing who the lucky winners will be~


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 6, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> Good luck to everyone participating in the raffles. I’m glad I could use my last 13 tickets.



Ha ha ha ha, and then people say 13 is a bad luck number!  Happy for you, pokéfriend!
And also happy for @Toska, @Newbiemayor and @Totoroki!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 8, 2021)

Oblivia said:


> Our next camp event will likely take place in summer of 2023.


im already hyped lol


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 10, 2021)

THANK YOU STAFF!

I had an awesome time taking part in the camp this year! 

Though, I’m sad all our cabins got demolished and then Atlantis-fied D:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 11, 2021)

corlee1289 said:


> Though, I’m sad all our cabins got demolished and then Atlantis-fied D:


with any luck maybe next camp we can go on a diving tour and explore them


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 11, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> with any luck maybe next camp we can go on a diving tour and explore them


THAT WOULD BE COOL! An underwater diving adventure that we can explore and find buried treasure!


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Sep 20, 2021)

The camp reactions can no longer be used. Camp is truly over now. 

I really hope we'll be able to use them again at some point in the future, since I loved all of them.


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 21, 2021)

~Kilza~ said:


> The camp reactions can no longer be used. Camp is truly over now.
> 
> I really hope we'll be able to use them again at some point in the future, since I loved all of them.



Le sadness  I felt the same a few days ago when my very precious mountain background expired...


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 22, 2021)

We will probably also be converting the camp reactions into normal likes, but for now they'll remain!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 22, 2021)

Jeremy said:


> We will probably also be converting the camp reactions into normal likes, but for now they'll remain!


I think I speak for all of us when I say that I'm fine with you forgetting to do this


----------

